

Chris Sacca to Be a Guest Shark on Shark Tank This Season - covercash
http://lowercasecapital.com/2015/07/20/you-have-a-deal/

======
mattymo
Sacca is a douche bag.

~~~
fz6r
Please read the HN Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
mattymo
"Don't say things you wouldn't say in a face-to-face conversation"

I would tell this to Sacca's face. So I am abiding by the guidelines.

